

SC House Votes to Nullify Obamacare - gliese1337
http://blog.tenthamendmentcenter.com/2013/05/south-carolina-house-votes-to-nullify-obamacare-65-39/

======
summerdown2
I don't know enough about the subject to determine if Obamacare is any good or
not, but I'm appalled that the US doesn't provide decent healthcare for all
its citizens.

I follow a lot of writing blogs and I regularly see American writers putting
out charity drives simply because they've fallen sick and can't afford the
costs. Looked at from the perspective of Europe, it seems astonishing, and
callous.

But every time there's a healthcare debate in America, there seem powerful
forces out to quash any form of universal coverage. I don't know what's to be
done, but my heart goes out to the poor people left behind.

